
Vizio acquired by LeEco for $2B - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/26/12286756/leeco-buys-vizio-tv-company-2-billion-acquisition
======
sailfast
So much for the S-1. Interesting move. If your goal is to work on software
this seems like a pretty good deal for the CEO - 51% of the new spin-off and a
bunch of cash and 10 years of "guaranteed" license revenue. Was this an LBO or
straight cash? Anybody know? Been reading Barbarians at the Gate lately and
have taken a new interest in management agreements and payouts in these
things.

------
brianbreslin
How does LeEco have so much money? They are also funding Faraday Future, and
have been buying up tons of stuff lately.

~~~
riobard
From Chinese stock market.

~~~
brianbreslin
so effectively thin air. this will surely end well. /sarcasm

------
Apocryphon
I was hyped for Vizio's computers based on this article. Shame it never really
happened. [http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/15/3076519/vizio-reboot-pc-
am...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/15/3076519/vizio-reboot-pc-american-
hdtv-success-do-it-again)

------
benmarks
A bit more about the variously-involved company behind the deal:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-chinese-company-behind-
the-v...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-chinese-company-behind-the-vizio-
deal-1469610804)

------
Animats
There goes the last American TV manufacturer.

~~~
jonknee
Vizio never manufactured a single television.

~~~
Animats
Their Tijuana plant was operated by an outsourcing company, but Vizio seems to
have owned it, because it's part of the LeEco deal.

~~~
frank_jaeger
I can't say I know its exact manufacturing origins, but I can say without a
doubt my TV is a Vizio.

~~~
jonknee
Vizio designs products and has other companies make them. They have ~400
employees, all in the US. They aren't making TVs themselves.

~~~
givinguflac
Does this really matter? Your statement is true for nearly every electronic
device.

~~~
joenathan
LG, Samsung, Sony to name a few. Having vertical intergration can lead to huge
wins

------
james4k
Another acquisition to put Minecraft ($2.5B) in perspective ...wowzers.

Have to admit I am kind of bummed after just buying a Vizio TV.

------
bluthru
>"As the owner and father of Vizio, I am very reluctant to let it go. But as
the CEO and owner of the company, I know this is the right decision to make
for our hard-working employees and loyal shareholders."

Why?

~~~
burnitdown
Money. Don't be daft

~~~
bluthru
Yeah I get that for the sell-out owners, but how is it better for the
employees? I'm sure many of them took pride in working for the only American
TV manufacturer.

~~~
burnitdown
There is no benefit which is why he failed to give any.

